
Ask HN: Your favorite resources to improve critical thinking, imagination? - vijayr
Recently I worked with someone who was able to do design, think of corner cases, think of performance etc <i>all</i> in his head before he wrote a single line of code, for a complex piece of software. Most of the other people I&#x27;ve worked with people who write smaller pieces of code, test it out, refine it and repeat the process (including me).<p>This might sound strange, but my question is: Is it possible to develop this skill? What resources, exercises can you recommend for this purpose? He is able to analyze problems almost completely in his head&#x2F;imagination, without using whiteboard or paper!
======
teslabox
Anything that helps you develop your inner world would be helpful. Win
Wenger's book _The Einstein Factor_ was my introduction to the field of
personal development.

[http://winwenger.com/einfact.htm](http://winwenger.com/einfact.htm)

